# Shear lag rupture strength vs. tension rupter strength



## McEngr (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been going through enough steel connection problems to make me second guess myself. Isn't shear lag rupture strength using table D3.1 the same as the tension rupture strength? Why are there two different terms for it? Is it a tom-ay-toe vs. tom-ah-toe type deal?


----------



## McEngr (Mar 26, 2012)

I've also heard it termed as Net Section Rupture strength. I just wish there was a consensus on name calling. Please clarify if I'm missing something.


----------



## Phalanx (Mar 27, 2012)

McEngr,

Shear lag is an effect, not a strength. It is similar to a Whitmore section when designing gusset plates. The Whitmore section is part of the tension yielding strength of a gusset, but it is not considered the Whitmore yielding strength.

The net section is influenced by the type of connection (bolted vs. welded) and the shear lag effect in table D3.1. I have not heard it referred to as "net section rupture strength", but that is probably synonymous with tension rupture strength. I believe the correct terminology is tension rupture strength because that is how AISC refers to it in the steel manual.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks phalanx. I understand shear lag, and I also understand it to be required almost in any situation where an Anet is required. That is what was confusing me. The EBF example for brace to col-beam describes it as shear lag and tension rupture strength, but I now realize that is because the shear lag eccentricity was actually calculated for the brace connection.

Thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 27, 2012)

Phalanx: where do you work? I work in Beaverton, not far from where you live.


----------



## Phalanx (Mar 27, 2012)

I work in Hillsboro.


----------

